# Sources for researching the Civil War



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2013)

I have always been a Civil War buff.  I love, reading about it, watching movies about it, and even reenacting it.  I have even written a few historical based articles for a newspaper which were published.  However, I have never tried to write any historical work longer than a news paper article which of course requires more content to fill out.  Most of writing in the past has been short stories, mainly Science Fiction and I have also started planing and writing a Space Opera.  

I am currently researching a Company of men who were raised when Georgia seceeded from the Union.  They were first raised a Militia but were pushed into the regular army where they served in three different Units during the War.  However, I have found that breaking the history down to a Company Level or even a Regimental Level, it has become a big challenge to find detailed documents or information on the movements and orders.   The only resource I am aware of is the book series "The War of the Rebellion"  I have found a few good pieces of information in the book series and the historical society from the county the company was from has been a huge help with the early years of the Company but I have become bogged down.  I know for a fact that there is more information out there, I just don't know where to find it.  For instance, I am looking for S.O. #118, Department Headquarters (4 May 1863, Tullahoma, Tenn.)  I have so far not found it in "The War of the Rebellion" or anywhere else.  What other resources are out there?  Also, where are the original documents of "The War of the Rebellion" contained, the Library of Congress or the National Archives?  Neither has responded to my emails. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Feb 22, 2013)

There have been several Civil War diaries published: A Diary of Battle edited by Allan Nevins, Marching Orders, the Diary of Alexander Crawford Gwin, The Diary of Cyrus F. Boyd, edited by Mildred Thorne, Soldiering, the Diary of Rice C. Bull, edited by K. Jack Bauer. There are probably several others out there.    C.M.


----------



## Whisper (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Quasar,
First let me say that I have my BA in History and have been studying the Civil War for the last several years. I was just accepted in the American History Master's program so I'll probably be studying it some more, though it's not my fav topic. I prefer Earlier American history. 

With that said, there are several books that have been published detailing letters from soldiers. Some of these letters might talk about what you're looking for, but even if they don't, they can give you a feel for the troops and maybe help you base characters off of. Also, I would suggest looking for books written by Civil War leaders that talk about their time in the military. They will often tell you what orders they received, how they carried them out etc. 


Also, you might try this book:
The Longest Night: A Military History of the Civil War

It's thick, and gives a lot of the weeds of who did what, when and where. Command structures, what weapons were carried by who and a lot, lot more.


Lastly, don't limit yourself to trying to find out just about the Southern structure. Both sides Command and communication structure was nearly identical so leaning about one, helps you learn about the other.

I also have access to JSTARS which is a academic data base of articles about history for the last hundred years or so, so I can also look up stuff to help you as well.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 22, 2013)

C.M. Aaron said:


> There have been several Civil War diaries published: A Diary of Battle edited by Allan Nevins, Marching Orders, the Diary of Alexander Crawford Gwin, The Diary of Cyrus F. Boyd, edited by Mildred Thorne, Soldiering, the Diary of Rice C. Bull, edited by K. Jack Bauer. There are probably several others out there.    C.M.



Thank,  I have read a couple of those but not all.  I will check them out.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 22, 2013)

Whisper said:


> Hello Quasar,
> First let me say that I have my BA in History and have been studying the Civil War for the last several years. I was just accepted in the American History Master's program so I'll probably be studying it some more, though it's not my fav topic. I prefer Earlier American history.
> 
> With that said, there are several books that have been published detailing letters from soldiers. Some of these letters might talk about what you're looking for, but even if they don't, they can give you a feel for the troops and maybe help you base characters off of. Also, I would suggest looking for books written by Civil War leaders that talk about their time in the military. They will often tell you what orders they received, how they carried them out etc.
> ...



Thanks for my reply.  The biggest frustration in all of this is that no body is responding to my emails.  I have contacted The State Historical Society, a county historical society, the Library of Congress, the National Archives.  The only people who have responded to me so far is the County Archives where the unit was from.  They have been a great help and seem delighted that I am researching the unit.  They are currently trying to track down the Battle Flag of the Unit for me so I can get a picture of it.  It's location was known in the 1960's.  
.
I have never read "The Longest Night" but have just went to Amazon and ordered it.  The thing is, I know for a fact there is official Confederate Documents that exist that I have so far been unable to find in "The War of the Rebellion".  There is an account of by General William B. Bate, CSA of his orders and movements during the Nashville Campaign.  The company I am discussing was in Bates Brigade during this time.  After the Battle of Franklin, Hood ordered Bate to take his brigade and march South to Murfreesboro.  Hood believed that Murfreesboro would be largely abandoned and Bate was ordered to destroy the rail road bridge leading to Nashville and to burn the block houses.  The problem was that Murfreesboro was not abandoned as Hood had thought.  General Forest arrived and being the senior officer,took command of all Confederate Forces at Murfreesboro.  General Bate talks about how he did not agree with General Forests orders but did his best to fulfill them.  This ended up being the Battle known as three different names: The Battle of Wilkerson's Pike, The Battle of the Cedars, and The 3rd Battle of Murfreesboro".  This documents have been transcribed and are online but they do not list the source.  At the same time, all I have checked for this is "The War of the Rebellion".  I am trying to stay focus and research the Company in Order and The Nashville Campaign is near the end.  Another problem I am having is that some of the movements, I am finding more than one source for them and the dates given by different people do not match.  Forest instance, Capt. McDowell, the company Captain stated they were ordered to Lynchburg Virginia on on June 1st, 1861, Where as their Regimental Commander claimed her ordered them to Lynchburg on June 8th, 1861.  So I am not sure which date to go with.  There is also some movements I have documented early int he Units history, before they ever experienced combat.  I have them documented, I know they happened but I am not sure why.  I feel sure it was to guard railroads based on where they went but I have found no source for why they were given these orders.  I'll PM you some information on the Unit that I have gathered if you can please check the JSTARS, that would be a huge help.


----------



## Whisper (Feb 22, 2013)

I got your PIM. I'll do some searches over the weekened and see what i come up with.


----------

